# 2017 Spring Holiday Menus



## msmofet

Happy Holiday. Please share your Holiday Menus. 


I celebrate Good Friday and Easter. Items with asterisk are new dishes. Here are my tentative menus.

*Good Friday*

Stuffed Mushrooms
Stuffed clams
*Instant Pot Shrimp Scampi Paella (picture below of what finished dish should look like)
Greek Salad
Garlic Bread
*Strawberry Rhubarb Pie

*Easter*

Colored eggs
Mom's Italian Easter Meat Pie
Stuffed artichokes (this year I will be cooking them in the Instant Pot)
Eye Round Roast
Burgundy Gravy
Mashed or Baked Potatoes (chives & sour cream)
Steamed baby spinach
*Instant Pot Samoa Cheesecake (picture below of what finished dish should look like)














I will update the pictures with mine after I make the dishes ... if they turn out good.


----------



## CakePoet

Good Friday:
Lunch: Corn chowder with nachos and bacon.

Dinner: Springrolls.

Easter eve:
 Lunch:  Egg lunch  ( in Sweden we eat  warm boiled egg for lunch, not hide them)
It be egg,  toppings:   fish roe paste,  mayo, hotsauce, bacon and  herbs , bread,  lamb meatballs and maybe sliced  lamb roast. 
Dessert: Paper egg filled with candy or nuts.

Dinner: spatchcock turkey,  yorkies, roasties, 2 vegs and gravy.  
Dessert. Lemon curd mouse cake  and for me  ice cream or nothing ( depending on my belly).

Easter day: Left over lunch and we are going home so dinner will be what ever we have at home in the freezer that is quick.


----------



## CraigC

There won't be any special meals here. If I don't get at least 1 day off from work, I don't consider it a holiday.


----------



## Andy M.

No clue.  The holiday meal-go-round has begun.  On child suggested pork roast and the other vetoed that.  The other suggested a "some kind of chicken", not sure what that means.  Not sure I want to do chicken marsala for a crowd though I know that'd be a hit.  I may grill some pork kebabs.  I've done that before.

I've had to deal with food restrictions from both daughters and my SIL on holidays when we get together.  Now we have our GD staying with us and she as some of all their dislikes and some of her own.


----------



## Steve Kroll

I'm having 11 dinner guests for Easter, somewhat potluck style. I'm making a roast leg of lamb and a ham. I'll also be providing the wine. The guests are bringing sides, salads, apps, and desserts.

I don't celebrate Good Friday, although I have the day off.


----------



## Aunt Bea

A repeat of last year.

Ham
Kielbasa
Cauliflower Gratin
Maple glazed carrots
Cabbage salad
Pickles, olives, horseradish
Mixed berries with cream


----------



## Just Cooking

With all our combined family scattered, we don't plan any holiday meals now unless we make plans with another couple.. Some may think it unfortunate but, we really don't celebrate holidays..


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Mister and Missus Dear Friend's will be joining us for Easter.
Since they are GF-DF Vegetarians, we do a pot luck style thing.
I will be making one dish for them:
https://www.buzzfeed.com/crystalhat...-grab-and-go?utm_term=.hl4EQKkOvx#.gdKE1JR4L6
I found this last week and would like to make it for them to try and
then share the recipe if they like it.
The rest of the menu is up in the air right now.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I love my SIL, but if I don't invite them and I do the cooking, we just don't get together. Last time we got together was Thanksgiving. I had them over, made the entire dinner, she brought the pie. Then I get to clean everything up. It gets old. So am I.  I'm now trying to decide if I want to do the whole shebang for Easter or have it be just Himself and me. BTW, his sis and BIL live right up the street from us. About 1200 feet away. It's not like they drive all day. 



Just Cooking said:


> With all our combined family scattered, we don't plan any holiday meals now unless we make plans with another couple.. Some may think it unfortunate but, we really don't celebrate holidays..


This is how I feel about holidays we don't spend with our kids back home in OH. Christmas/their birthday/New Year's is the only visit written in ink. Our other trip is once during the summer. When? Depends on travel weather and doctor appointments.


----------



## Cheryl J

Not sure of a complete menu yet, but I am sure it will involve a bone in picnic ham.  That's what my daughter and I always get, and we share the leftovers.  We love ham sandwiches for the next couple of days most of all , then the nice sized chunks and little bits and pieces get bagged up and frozen for omelets, casseroles and soups.  

Asparagus and roasted yams (no marshmallows allowed ) will probably be on the menu. 

She makes a couple of sides, and so do I.  Sometimes the dinner is at her house a mile away, and sometimes my house.  Not sure yet where it's going to be this year, but probably her house.  Wherever it is, we share clean up, too.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Cooking Goddess said:


> I love my SIL, but if I don't invite them and I do the cooking, we just don't get together...


AND my SIL just made a liar out of me.  I guess I stalled long enough, because we just got off the phone. She called to see if we wanted to come over for Easter dinner. Of course we're going!

Now I have to decide what to take. She said all I have to bring is Himself, but I'm thinking an appy or dessert might be good, too.


----------



## Cheryl J

Cooking Goddess said:


> AND my SIL just made a liar out of me.  I guess I stalled long enough, because we just got off the phone. She called to see if we wanted to come over for Easter dinner. Of course we're going!
> 
> Now I have to decide what to take. She said all I have to bring is Himself, but I'm thinking an appy or dessert might be good, too.


 
Maybe she reads here!


----------



## caseydog

Steve Kroll said:


> I'm having 11 dinner guests for Easter, somewhat potluck style. I'm making a roast leg of lamb and a ham. I'll also be providing the wine. The guests are bringing sides, salads, apps, and desserts.
> 
> I don't celebrate Good Friday, although I have the day off.



Got room for 12 guests? 

CD


----------



## caseydog

On Easter Sunday, I'll probably get out of bed around noon. I stopped telling my mom I went to sunrise church service about ten years ago. 

If the weather is good, I'm thinking it is way past due for me to brine and cook a whole chicken on the rotisserie. I brine in sea salt, raw sugar, fresh thyme and fresh rosemary. I stuff the bird with chunks of onion, fresh lemons and rosemary sprigs. Then, it gets tied, and skewered, and goes on the Weber Kettle rotisserie to turn and roast. 

The biggest challenge is getting the chicken onto a plate. I tend to eat and carve these chickens at the same time. 

CD


----------



## Stardust

*What's on your Easter Menu?*

For those celebrating Easter I'm looking for some ideas on what to make. What will you be making?


----------



## Steve Kroll

I could be wrong, but I believe someone already started an Easter meal thread for this year.

EDIT: Found it...
http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f164/2017-spring-holiday-menus-97886.html


----------



## Mad Cook

Stardust said:


> For those celebrating Easter I'm looking for some ideas on what to make. What will you be making?


Probably cheese sandwiches - I have 4 days of intensive decorating before me. Dining room - paint; bathroom - wallpaper; kitchen - stripping the ghastly '70s embossed paper with inumerable layers of paint on it. Oh what fun!


----------



## Whiskadoodle

Here's another thread regarding this topic.

http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f115/easter-passover-menu-plans-84865.html

probably can't have too many threads when it comes to holiday plans.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

I dunno, *Whiska*, I like simplicity. One thread a year per holiday is probably better than dusting an old one off from a few years back. Too many cooks and all that rot. 

For what it's worth, this one is the *first* one that started making the rounds for 2017:

*2017 Spring Holiday Menu* 

I especially like the way *MsM* put the current year in the subject box.


----------



## di reston

I've ordered 3 racks of milk lamb from the butcher, first course, Parma ham and melon, second, tagliatelle with butter and grated Parmesan, then the racks of lamb, local cheeses, and finally, Bonet (chocolate and ammaretti dessert).
Wines: light white wine to start, then Barolo, then Gavi, and to finish, Moscato Naturale - all wines sourced within a radious of 3 miles. Should be ok. 4 guests, and a nice celebration.

di reston


Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde


----------



## Just Cooking

di reston said:


> I've ordered 3 racks of milk lamb from the butcher, first course, Parma ham and melon, second, tagliatelle with butter and grated Parmesan, then the racks of lamb, local cheeses, and finally, Bonet (chocolate and ammaretti dessert).
> Wines: light white wine to start, then Barolo, then Gavi, and to finish, Moscato Naturale - all wines sourced within a radious of 3 miles. Should be ok. 4 guests, and a nice celebration.
> 
> di reston
> 
> 
> Enough is never as good as a feast     Oscar Wilde




um...That trumps my tacos and beer...


----------



## Addie

I have an appointment with my daughter for the hairdresser tomorrow. I will find out then if she is cooking dinner at all. Or is it going to be a pick, pick, pick, day. She may get invited to one of her SILs home. In that case I will gladly stay home. I no longer celebrate holidays. 

But Spring is here, so that means no more heavy hot meals. Potato, macaroni salads, foods that can sit in the fridge and some taken now, some later if and when we get hungry. Oh tuna salad for Pirate. Light foods. 

I really just want to stay home and vegetate all day.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

We completed our Easter shopping today with a trip to Costco, one big box store and a neighborhood market.   There will be 7 adults and two munchkins for dinner.   (We  bought other groceries too as we will have the grands all next week while their parents are on vacation.)

Easter menu is:
Appies , I forget already.  

Spiral sliced ham
fresh  pineapple
cheesy scalloped taters
Brussel sprouts
green beans
Salad
frozen bread dough balls to make semi homemade bread rolls
Pineapple upside down cake + one more dessert Jr's are bringing.


----------



## Addie

Whiskadoodle said:


> We completed our Easter shopping today with a trip to Costco, one big box store and a neighborhood market.   There will be 7 adults and two munchkins for dinner.   (We  bought other groceries too as we will have the grands all next week while their parents are on vacation.)
> 
> Easter menu is:
> Appies , I forget already.
> 
> Spiral sliced ham
> fresh  pineapple
> cheesy scalloped taters
> Brussel sprouts
> green beans
> Salad
> frozen bread dough balls to make semi homemade bread rolls
> Pineapple upside down cake + one more dessert Jr's are bringing.



If my daughter isn't cooking, then I am coming to your house for the cheesy tater tots.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Mister and Missus Dear Friend's will be joining us for Easter.
> Since they are GF-DF Vegetarians, we do a pot luck style thing.
> I will be making one dish for them:
> https://www.buzzfeed.com/crystalhat...-grab-and-go?utm_term=.hl4EQKkOvx#.gdKE1JR4L6
> I found this last week and would like to make it for them to try and
> then share the recipe if they like it.
> *The rest of the menu is up in the air right now*.



I started to prep some things for easy assembly tomorrow.


Ranch Deviled Eggs
SUPER!!
I used prepared Ranch Dressing instead of Mayo or anything else.


A new Carrot Cake recipe that I found the other day


I "riced" a head of Cauliflower in my FP, WAY cheaper than buying a bag of already riced cauliflower.  
It took all of my upper body strength to squeeze out most of the water, PHEW!  

I got a cup and a half of cauliflower juice! 
DH came back from hanging out with his buddy and walks in the door..."PEE-YOU!! What the heck is that smell?! That's AWFUL!!"


----------



## Just Cooking

Wonderful appearing offerings...     Guests will be happy...


----------



## msmofet

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I started to prep some things for easy assembly tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 26652
> Ranch Deviled Eggs
> SUPER!!
> I used prepared Ranch Dressing instead of Mayo or anything else.
> 
> View attachment 26653
> A new Carrot Cake recipe that I found the other day
> 
> View attachment 26654
> I "riced" a head of Cauliflower in my FP, WAY cheaper than buying a bag of already riced cauliflower.
> It took all of my upper body strength to squeeze out most of the water, PHEW!
> View attachment 26655
> I got a cup and a half of cauliflower juice!
> DH came back from hanging out with his buddy and walks in the door..."PEE-YOU!! What the heck is that smell?! That's AWFUL!!"


Everything looks wonderful. Can you share the carrot cake recipe.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet said:


> Everything looks wonderful. *Can you share the carrot cake recipe.*



Sure thing Ms M!
I'll take another photo of a slice for the glam shot and post it in a separate thread maybe on Monday though.


----------



## msmofet

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Sure thing Ms M!
> I'll take another photo of a slice for the glam shot and post it in a separate thread maybe on Monday though.



Thank you kgirl.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet said:


> Everything looks wonderful. *Can you share the carrot cake recipe*.



... that's if it's any good.  If it taste horrible, than, I'll report back...


----------



## Cheryl J

Your pics look fabulous, kgirl.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I started to prep some things for easy assembly tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 26652
> Ranch Deviled Eggs
> SUPER!!
> I used prepared Ranch Dressing instead of Mayo or anything else.
> 
> View attachment 26653
> A new Carrot Cake recipe that I found the other day
> 
> View attachment 26654
> I "riced" a head of Cauliflower in my FP, WAY cheaper than buying a bag of already riced cauliflower.
> It took all of my upper body strength to squeeze out most of the water, PHEW!
> View attachment 26655
> I got a cup and a half of cauliflower juice!
> DH came back from hanging out with his buddy and walks in the door..."PEE-YOU!! What the heck is that smell?! That's AWFUL!!"



SO!
Here's what all we had for our Easter Feaster
http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...17-whats-on-the-menu-97931-2.html#post1507596


----------



## msmofet

Here is a picture of my pressure cooker stuffed artichoke. So fast and easy to cook in the IP.







Sorry no pictures of the main course. Everyone wanted to eat. 

I didn't get to the cheesecake last night so I made it today. It will be chilled and topped tomorrow. 

Here is a picture of my un-topped pressure cooker cheesecake.
Will update finished cake picture tomorrow. I have never had a pressure cooker cheesecake. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

msmofet said:


> Everything looks wonderful. *Can you share the carrot cake recipe*.




No problem Ms M:
http://www.discusscooking.com/forum...eally-good-carrot-cake-97936.html#post1507606


----------



## Mad Cook

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I started to prep some things for easy assembly tomorrow.
> 
> View attachment 26652
> Ranch Deviled Eggs
> SUPER!!
> I used prepared Ranch Dressing instead of Mayo or anything else.


Gosh, I haven't had a devilled egg since the 1970s (and that was made with my mother's 1950s recipe)!! You've tempted me to make some.


----------



## msmofet

msmofet said:


> Here is a picture of my pressure cooker stuffed artichoke. So fast and easy to cook in the IP.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sorry no pictures of the main course. Everyone wanted to eat.
> 
> I didn't get to the cheesecake last night so I made it today. It will be chilled and topped tomorrow.
> 
> Here is a picture of my un-topped pressure cooker cheesecake.
> Will update finished cake picture tomorrow. I have never had a pressure cooker cheesecake. Can't wait to try it.


Here's a picture of the finished cake. It was very good and very filling.


----------



## GotGarlic

msmofet said:


> Here's a picture of the finished cake. It was very good and very filling.
> 
> View attachment 26693


Gorgeous!


----------



## msmofet

GotGarlic said:


> Gorgeous!



Thank you GG.


----------



## Just Cooking

msmofet said:


> Here's a picture of the finished cake. It was very good and very filling.
> 
> View attachment 26693




 THAT is scrumptious...


----------



## msmofet

Just Cooking said:


> THAT is scrumptious...



Thank you JC.


----------

